# visa cost



## tightpillion (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi everyone !

It's taken me along time to decide if I want to move to NZ. I have decided, (After much research & deliberation) Auckland is the place for me. Can anyone tell me though: after going through the hoops of Ielets, medical etc, just how much I would have to pay for the actual visa. I am psychiatric nurse with years of experience & will probably emigrate on a residence visa upon a securing a job offer.

Any ideas guys?

Brendan


----------



## dhayalan19 (Aug 16, 2011)

Recently NZ immigration has changed the fees structure & it is effective from Aug 29..Go to NZ immigration & check for the latest news...its right up there...You can check the spreadsheet given to know the fees as per your country


----------



## tightpillion (Jun 15, 2009)

dhayalan19 said:


> Recently NZ immigration has changed the fees structure & it is effective from Aug 29..Go to NZ immigration & check for the latest news...its right up there...You can check the spreadsheet given to know the fees as per your country


Thank you dhyalan. I shall do that now!

Regards,

Brendan


----------

